# Change in the BMH family



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off _*Empire Customs*_from being a Black Magic distributor...
They will no longer offer _*Black Magic Hydraulics *_

If your looking for BMH products in the state of Az. contact Todd @ Street Life (602)242-3811 or Frank @ Franks Hydraulics (602) 690-6555


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 02:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


handle that business


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 02:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


What happen?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Black Magic Hydrowned


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

:0 :dunno:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry to hear that Ron. shit happens.


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Ron did David ever get back to you about those parts to cut? let me know i will hunt him down and whip him :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...



Atleast there is no ROom for rumors with this situation- straight fROm the mans mouth himself. Much respect.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Can I take there spot as a distributor. :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


Sorry hear that bro.. Im sure you have good reason for it... but on the other hand you cant go wrong with todd  

Other companys should take note of this.. Black Magic is showing that they care about how there product is rep. and not just in it for the money..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 18 2009, 02:05 PM~13040659
> *Sorry hear that bro..  Im sure you have good reason for it... but on the other hand you cant go wrong with todd
> 
> Other companys should take note of this.. Black Magic is showing that they care about how there product is rep. and not just in it for the money..
> *


When you have pROducts and knowledge like ROn and the BMH family-- you dont have to be in it for the money-- the money will come with the quality-- and they definetly have the quality-- not only in thier pROducts- but in the staff themselves.

BMH IV LIFE!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 02:08 PM~13040677
> *When you have pROducts and knowledge like ROn and the BMH family-- you dont have to be in it for the money-- the money will come with the quality-- and they definetly have the quality-- not only in thier pROducts- but in the staff themselves.
> 
> BMH IV LIFE!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


does that mean theres an opening? lol jk sup foo?


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 02:08 PM~13040677
> *When you have pROducts and knowledge like ROn and the BMH family-- you dont have to be in it for the money-- the money will come with the quality-- and they definetly have the quality-- not only in thier pROducts- but in the staff themselves.
> 
> BMH IV LIFE!
> *


Witch is why I said Other companys should take notes


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 02:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...



ya, i can sell that shit out my house lol


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 18 2009, 02:12 PM~13040728
> *Witch is why I said Other companys should take notes
> *


Ya- i was jus addin to what you were sayin homie


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13040758
> *Ya- i was jus addin to what you were sayin homie
> *


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

SO TODD SELLS STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC :biggrin: U GUYS NEED A DISTRIBUTOR IN NORTHERN  CALIFORNIA


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 18 2009, 02:21 PM~13040791
> *SO TODD SELLS STREETLIFE AND BLACKMAGIC :biggrin:  U GUYS NEED A DISTRIBUTOR IN NORTHERN   CALIFORNIA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

this forum room is gonna go faster than an ethiopian with a lunch ticket


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

We need a distributor in the Imperial Valley.


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Feb 18 2009, 02:25 PM~13040835
> *We need a distributor in the Imperial Valley.
> *


Midwest to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

this forum is gonna be ontop for more hours than the girls at the bunny ranch...hmm hmm isabella soprano...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 02:40 PM~13040960
> *this forum is gonna be ontop for more hours than the girls at the bunny ranch...hmm hmm isabella soprano...
> *


I'd rather have 4 pump bm set up then isabella! Cause I wouldn't have to pay big money everytime I hit it! Lol 1 time fee!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

things that make you go hummmmmmmmm


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

enough with the one liners kingfish!,lol is this fahrealio?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 05:13 PM~13040732
> *ya, i can sell that shit out my house lol
> *


me 2


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

we need one close to va


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 18 2009, 04:12 PM~13041696
> *we need one close to va
> *


 :| :|


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...



Yes this is very true. We at *Empire are no longer BMH Distributors. * There has been recent differences. We are very sorry for any Inconveniences to any customers in the area and We too ask that anyone in the AZ. and surrounding area please contact Streetlife Hydraulics or Franks Hydraulics in Phoenix for your B.M. Products.

Thank You. 
Rick


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*

let it be known we have not misrepresented Black magic products in ANY way, it is a very high quality product. like many relationships, we have agreed ON BOTH SIDES to go our seperate ways. we wish the Black magic Family and all its distributors the best, and know that they will continue to produce some of the highest quality parts out on the market :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 06:30 PM~13041827
> *
> 
> let it be known we have not misrepresented Black magic products in ANY way, it is a very high quality product. like many relationships, we have agreed ON BOTH SIDES to go our seperate ways. we wish the Black magic Family and all its distributors the best, and know that they will continue to produce some of the highest quality parts out on the market :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



so whatcha gone do now ?? what brand are you selling now ??



NOW THAT YOU DON"T HAVE THE HIGHEST QUALITY THAT IS :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64_@Feb 18 2009, 02:37 PM~13040939
> *Midwest to  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We are working on having Black Magic products in stock and will be running it in all our comp. Vehicles this season


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13041827
> *
> 
> let it be known we have not misrepresented Black magic products in ANY way, it is a very high quality product. like many relationships, we have agreed ON BOTH SIDES to go our seperate ways. we wish the Black magic Family and all its distributors the best, and know that they will continue to produce some of the highest quality parts out on the market :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry to hear.. Good luck to you


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I still wouldnt sell black magic even if it came with a 75% off rebate check and a 2 dollar hooker .  





































































Had to say somthin cuz I know ron would of . :biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

id rather put a dead body in my trunk, then put a prohopper pump in


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

just being an ass lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 18 2009, 04:32 PM~13041843
> *so whatcha gone do now ??  what brand  are you selling now ??
> NOW THAT YOU DON"T HAVE THE HIGHEST QUALITY THAT IS :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: prohopper  

shits heatin up but whatever happen empire and ron are doin a good job keepin it professional i like that but damn seriously who punched who over a hop battle or who stoleor somethin .some shit went down  

yall will get over it fellas :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 18 2009, 04:28 PM~13041322
> *enough with the one liners kingfish!,lol is this fahrealio?
> *



HAHA you know just having a lil fun..but if ron said it on here then its so


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Its funny everyone is so interested in a distributors relationship with a company. You west coast bastards and wanting to buy shit in your own town.....Move to the east coast where shipping is high and the cars are rusty!  :0 :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 05:29 PM~13042341
> *Its funny everyone is so interested in a distributors relationship with a company.  You west coast bastards and wanting to buy shit in your own town.....Move to the east coast where shipping is high and the cars are rusty!    :0  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Feb 18 2009, 07:18 PM~13041757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 05:29 PM~13042341
> *Its funny everyone is so interested in a distributors relationship with a company.  You west coast bastards and wanting to buy shit in your own town.....Move to the east coast where shipping is high and the cars are rusty!    :0  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


Midwest Shipping Sucks to


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

we need one in houston


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 18 2009, 05:39 PM~13042434
> *way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 18 2009, 04:37 PM~13041887
> *We are working on having Black Magic products in stock and will be running it in all our comp. Vehicles this season
> *


:0 you guy's should become a distributor homie :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 08:29 PM~13042341
> *Its funny everyone is so interested in a distributors relationship with a company.  You west coast bastards and wanting to buy shit in your own town.....Move to the east coast where shipping is high and the cars are rusty!    :0  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

anywhere on the eastern seaboard would be nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

too bad that empire and black magic are goin seperate ways but it seems that alot of people wants to distribute your product. now theres alot of oppurtunities out now for BMH to choose who to sell to. too bad what had happened between the two of them. I know what happened!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I know what happened :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13043478
> * I know what happened  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 18 2009, 05:39 PM~13042434
> *way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:
> *


X3


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

this topic is pretty hot, hot like lava. :biggrin: . okay now im goin to keep this shit professional, sorry guys.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

I know what happened too. read this














> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 18 2009, 03:30 PM~13040416
> *Due to unprofessional business practices , numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers ,I am cutting off Empire Customsfrom being a Black Magic distributor...
> They will no longer offer Black Magic Hydraulics
> 
> ...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

[


> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13043705
> *I know what happened too. read this
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13043705
> *I know what happened too. read this
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

This topic is hotter than 4 **** in a sleepin bag. 
























And I am not exactly sure why.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how do you know how hot 4 **** in a bag are??? :scrutinize:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 18 2009, 08:06 PM~13044113
> *how do you know how hot 4 **** in a bag are??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Just a guestimate. I figured it was at least 17 degrees hotter than Kirk Cameron in a tank top. :dunno:

Plus, you were starting to sweat.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *how do you know how hot 4 **** in a bag are???  *


MAYBE HE GOES CAMPING ALOT :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Tell C.B. to stop reporting the temp stats!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 08:08 PM~13044135
> *Just a guestimate.  I figured it was at least 17 degrees hotter than Kirk Cameron in a tank top.  :dunno:
> 
> Plus, you were starting to sweat.
> *


Fire Proof ***........... :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 18 2009, 08:10 PM~13044178
> *MAYBE HE GOES CAMPING ALOT  :dunno:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13044206
> *Fire Proof ***...........  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

any progress happen on Nick's ride tonight?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

nah, we didnt make it out to work on it, got kinda late before we left the lot.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 18 2009, 05:39 PM~13042434
> *way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:
> *


X4


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13044086
> *This topic is hotter than 4 **** in a sleepin bag.
> And I am not exactly sure why.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 18 2009, 04:18 PM~13041757
> *Yes this is very true. We at Empire are no longer BMH Distributors.  There has been recent differences. We are very sorry for any Inconveniences to any customers in the area and We too ask that anyone in the AZ. and surrounding area please contact Streetlife Hydraulics or Franks Hydraulics in Phoenix for your B.M. Products.
> 
> Thank You.
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13041827
> *
> 
> let it be known we have not misrepresented Black magic products in ANY way, it is a very high quality product. like many relationships, we have agreed ON BOTH SIDES to go our seperate ways. we wish the Black magic Family and all its distributors the best, and know that they will continue to produce some of the highest quality parts out on the market :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13044086
> *This topic is hotter than 4 **** in a sleepin bag.
> And I am not exactly sure why.
> *


LOL!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 18 2009, 04:39 PM~13042434
> *way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:
> *


X10000000000


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i see u bu.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

"numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers"




You need to answer the phone to get calls. :0


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

:wave: jessica

thanks for shipping my parts.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 18 2009, 11:54 PM~13047311
> *"numerous calls from my suppliers and calls from customers"
> You need to answer the phone to get calls. :0
> *



You should know better than that, I always talk to you!!! So I guess someones answering the phone then huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13044086
> *This topic is hotter than 4 **** in a sleepin bag.
> And I am not exactly sure why.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 01:01 PM~13050053
> *You should know better than that, I always talk to you!!! So I guess someones answering the phone then huh!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I never have had a prob getting through :cheesy: But where is my shirt :cheesy:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i want a shirt too!!! you can put it in with the kit i just ordered...XL, thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 19 2009, 11:11 AM~13050119
> *i want a shirt too!!! you can put it in with the kit i just ordered...XL, thanks!! :thumbsup:
> *




Thats the only size I have at the moment!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Mrs. BM, did the order goin to 30905 ship out yet?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 19 2009, 01:11 PM~13050119
> *i want a shirt too!!! you can put it in with the kit i just ordered...XL, thanks!! :thumbsup:
> *


haha i had to wait for mine cuz they didnt carry thing in L they only had XL and up for them larger fellas lol...


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 12:01 PM~13050053
> *You should know better than that, I always talk to you!!! So I guess someones answering the phone then huh!!!  :biggrin:
> *


A you let the cat out of the bag about me and you talking keep it on the down low. :biggrin: 


That post was for Ron.


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2009, 01:44 PM~13050827
> *haha i had to wait for mine cuz they didnt carry thing in L they only had XL and up for them larger fellas lol...
> *


Was that a fat joke :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 19 2009, 04:09 PM~13051680
> *Was that a fat joke :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



nope...youd had to have been on the phone with jessica at the time to understand the conversation lol...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY I NOW YOU BEEN BUSY HOMIE, HIT ME UP, I SENT A COUPLE OF PM'S


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 18 2009, 04:39 PM~13042434
> *way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:
> *



If it had been kept professional from the start, this topic would have never been formed!! :0


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 05:12 PM~13052740
> *If it had been kept professional from the start, this topic would have never been formed!!  :0
> *


That was what I was thinking also.Ron is a cool dude, but man a lot of people in here ride on his dick.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 19 2009, 05:22 PM~13052817
> *That was what I was thinking also.Ron is a cool dude, but man a lot of people in here ride on his dick.
> *



CO-SIGNED!!!

WHAT PEOPLE TEND TO FORGET IS THAT IT'S A BUSINESS HE RUNS!!!!!!


----------



## festiva bangin (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13041827
> *
> 
> let it be known we have not misrepresented Black magic products in ANY way, it is a very high quality product. like many relationships, we have agreed ON BOTH SIDES to go our seperate ways. we wish the Black magic Family and all its distributors the best, and know that they will continue to produce some of the highest quality parts out on the market :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did u both agree or he gave ur gay ass the boot??????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Mrs. Black Magic,* Fleetwood Rider, atownimpalas, -2-5-3-, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, festiva bangin, nyd40cal

i see you jessica...hows it goin out there in the land of the lost


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 19 2009, 04:22 PM~13052817
> *That was what I was thinking also.Ron is a cool dude, but man a lot of people in here ride on his dick.*



This is a Black Magic Topic right??? lol He's the owner!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13052817
> *That was what I was thinking also.Ron is a cool dude, but man a lot of people in here ride on his dick.
> *


its not riding his dick..its about showing support homie


ron has helped me out quite a few times...and we have done business with him for 3 years now...i would consider him a friend as well as jessica since i spent more time on the phone bullshitting with her and joking around...maybe thats why u guys cant get ahold of them lol...but they are kool peoples...you dont need to be a dick rider...u just treat people as friends and u dont want to burn good bridges with people, like others do and have done...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 07:03 PM~13053186
> *This is a Black Magic Topic right??? lol He's the owner!!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


haha he might be the owner but word is ur THE BOSS lol


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 06:40 PM~13042444
> *we need one in houston
> *


this is the closest black magic hydraulics distributor to houston 

RJ customs serving the texas panhandle hitt us up 806-206-9816 west texas black magic distributer


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 05:12 PM~13052740
> *If it had been kept professional from the start, this topic would have never been formed!!  :0
> *



* exactly *


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 19 2009, 05:29 PM~13052889
> *CO-SIGNED!!!
> 
> WHAT PEOPLE TEND TO FORGET IS THAT IT'S A BUSINESS HE RUNS!!!!!!
> *


Yes it is a business he runs. but not everyone is riding his dick.. Ive been cool with ron for 16 years and we were on def teams years ago.. He has always been cool and so is the rest at Black Magic... Just cuz people are happy with there product and defend the maker dosin't mean there on his nuts.. As for EMPIRE and BMH they had a disagreement and are moving on.. There both great shops end of story


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 19 2009, 06:32 PM~13053406
> *Yes it is a business he runs. but not everyone is riding his dick.. Ive been cool with ron for 16 years and we were on def teams years ago.. He has always been cool and so is the rest at Black Magic... Just cuz people are happy with there product and defend the maker dosin't mean there on his nuts..  As for EMPIRE and BMH they had a disagreement and are moving on.. There both great shops end of story
> *



:uh: I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BOUT HIS PRODUCT!! THAT'S COOL YOU'VE KNOW HIM 16YRS. I GUESS HOMIE WAS STATING ABOUT THE RIDING SHIT BECAUSE NUMEROUS PEOPLE SAY BM THIS AND BM THAT LIKE IF THAT'S THE ONLY HYDRO COMPANY IN THE WORLD. I THINK IT'S ONE HELL OF A PRODUCT AND FOR THE PRICE... SHIT YOU GET MORE BANG FOR YOUR BUCK.  

I PERSONALLY DON'T RUN BM BECAUSE I HAVE ONLY BOUGHT FROM ONE COMPANY FOR YEARS. I GUESS I AM A LOYAL CUSTOMER AS WELL AS OTHERS ARE FOR RON


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 19 2009, 06:37 PM~13053444
> *:uh: I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BOUT HIS PRODUCT!! THAT'S COOL YOU'VE KNOW HIM 16YRS. I GUESS HOMIE WAS STATING ABOUT THE RIDING SHIT BECAUSE NUMEROUS PEOPLE SAY BM THIS AND BM THAT LIKE IF THAT'S THE ONLY HYDRO COMPANY IN THE WORLD. I THINK IT'S ONE HELL OF A PRODUCT AND FOR THE PRICE... SHIT YOU GET MORE BANG FOR YOUR BUCK.
> 
> I PERSONALLY DON'T RUN BM BECAUSE I HAVE ONLY BOUGHT FROM ONE COMPANY FOR YEARS. I GUESS I AM A LOYAL CUSTOMER AS WELL AS OTHERS ARE FOR RON
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

What I was meaning by it is, that it is always cool to rep whats in your trunk and give props. But some people go over board.That is why I figure that Rons nuts start to hurt after a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 18 2009, 04:39 PM~13042434
> *way to keep it professional fellas :thumbsup:
> *



Couldn't get in here fast enough to edit my post I knew it would get twisted......it should have said:

If they would have kept it professional this topic would have never been created  :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* The loyal ones are the ones that make us!!! I am sure that "company" is thankful to have you!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13055591
> *Couldn't get in here fast enough to edit my post I knew it would get twisted......it should have said:
> 
> If they would have kept it professional this topic would have never been created   :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## showlo94 (Apr 10, 2008)

Seems to me airing your dirty laundry and starting a thread like this has made Black Magic look more unprofessional than ever... Companies outgrow other companies, it happens.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

SHIT HAPPENS SEE YOU SOON JAY


----------



## festiva bangin (Feb 19, 2009)

I vote empile i mean empire for president, i mean shit they have all the skills they need, they know how to speak extremely well, and make it seem like they know what they are doing, but in all actuality nothing gets done, and they dont know shit. ill admit though, that speach they gave did make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, hell i half expected rick and jason to come up behind me and give me the good ol reach around while i was reading it! :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by festiva bangin_@Feb 19 2009, 11:46 PM~13057529
> *I vote empile i mean empire for president, i mean shit they have all the skills they need, they know how to speak extremely well, and make it seem like they know what they are doing, but in all actuality nothing gets done, and they dont know shit. ill admit though, that speach they gave did make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, hell i half expected rick and jason to come up behind me and give me the good ol reach around while i was reading it!  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :0


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by festiva bangin_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13057529
> *I vote empile i mean empire for president, i mean shit they have all the skills they need, they know how to speak extremely well, and make it seem like they know what they are doing, but in all actuality nothing gets done, and they dont know shit. ill admit though, that speach they gave did make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, hell i half expected rick and jason to come up behind me and give me the good ol reach around while i was reading it!  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with. 



Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies. I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war. I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products. I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13058120
> *STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with.
> Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies.  I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war.  I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products.  I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.
> *


thats some real fucking talk right there homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 08:57 AM~13058120
> *STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with.
> Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies.  I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war.  I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products.  I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.
> *


selling dildos to underage truckers wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showlo94_@Feb 20 2009, 07:15 AM~13057403
> *Seems to me airing your dirty laundry and starting a thread like this has made Black Magic look more unprofessional than ever... Companies outgrow other companies, it happens.
> *



How can it be "airing you dirty laundry" when BlackMagic is a company and needs to let their customers and future customers know that this other company is no longer sells their product, now if someone would have come on here and spoke the whole story on what really happen, then yeah say whatever but so far BlackMagic and empire have been adults about it and no bitch fights or drama has unfolded.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Feb 20 2009, 10:26 AM~13059426
> *How can it be "airing you dirty laundry" when BlackMagic is a company and needs to let their customers and future customers know that this other company is no longer sells their product, now if someone would have come on here and spoke the whole story on what really happen, then yeah say whatever but so far BlackMagic and empire have been adults about it and no bitch fights or drama has unfolded.
> *


No Dirty Laundry has been Air"d out online by either side here. Some may think that is the case but is NOT. I personally would like to Thank Everyone on here for keeping things positive :thumbsup: And as *Angjergirl* said, This was just to inform Customers that We at Empire no longer Sell there product and there is no Bitch fights or drama on either end of this.

Again I would like to apologize for any inconvenience to any Customers that this situation may have caused. Please Direct all orders for B.M. Product to Streetlife and Franks in Phoenix


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Or to the closest Dealer in your Area :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

wow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 20 2009, 12:30 PM~13060008
> *wow
> *


damn gilbert only a wow lol...you must have been tired or something..usually we get somethign out of ya lol...hows it goin in ur neck of the woods anyways


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Feb 20 2009, 10:26 AM~13059426
> *How can it be "airing you dirty laundry" when BlackMagic is a company and needs to let their customers and future customers know that this other company is no longer sells their product, now if someone would have come on here and spoke the whole story on what really happen, then yeah say whatever but so far BlackMagic and empire have been adults about it and no bitch fights or drama has unfolded.
> *


The purpose of the topic is legitimate, however, the wording of the information when it was first given seemed resentful, and for one company to resent another company IS unprofessional.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

e_net shit talking is like doing 30 inches with a double pump! just boring!!!!lmao hope to see the bm family in bako for one of these shows coming up! we still the single RON lol ill supply the beer! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13058120
> *STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with.
> Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies.  I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war.  I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products.  I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.*


Please post pics. 


LOL...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

wow, making fake screen names is GROWN UP FOR SURE.




its even better when you see who's IP addresses are the same.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



besides, what the fuck is PROFESSIONAL about layitlow any goddamn way. :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 20 2009, 12:42 PM~13060677
> *wow, making fake screen names is GROWN UP FOR SURE.
> its even better when you see who's IP addresses are the same.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 20 2009, 11:42 AM~13060677
> *wow, making fake screen names is GROWN UP FOR SURE.
> its even better when you see who's IP addresses are the same.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




LMAO!!! You stole the words right out of my mouth, its amazing the new names that are in this topic, ones we have never seen posting before. Were checking out the IP's as well!!!  

festivabangin is Chase from NSane Motorsports and he's entitled to his own opinion, just as everyone else is in this topic!!!


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13061140
> *LMAO!!! You stole the words right out of my mouth, its amazing the new names that are in this topic, ones we have never seen posting before.  Were checking out the IP's as well!!!
> 
> festivabangin is Chase from NSane Motorsports and he's entitled to his own opinion, just as everyone else is in this topic!!!
> *


yeah but IPs don't always tell the truth cuz we have found that on our site if the two people are both using the same dialup serves like netscape or whoever that IPs are sometimes the same and we know there diff people... BUT Its funny how some have 4 posts and have so much to say about something and can't figer out how people know it's a BS screen name.. :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> *Thats got to say something!! Thanks Although I know the product speaks for itself!! *


* The loyal ones are the ones that make us!!! I am sure that "company" is thankful to have you!!* :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 20 2009, 01:42 PM~13060677
> *wow, making fake screen names is GROWN UP FOR SURE.
> its even better when you see who's IP addresses are the same.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



thats cuz not everyone is internet savy about IP addresses lol and dont realize that they may change their names but the IP address stays the same lol....

kinda like how telephone compaines offer VOIP home phone service...but whats gets me is that its not VOIP cuz you dont have a fucking IP address..they should be sued for false advertising if u ask me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

81cutty, Lee337, THE REAL BIG M</span>

sup holmes


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron i sent you a PM. have you looked at it? I need a quik hand. thanks doggie.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 07:57 AM~13058120
> *STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with.
> Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies.  I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war.  I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products.  I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.
> *


Gangster lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just having a lookey :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 08:57 AM~13058120
> *STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with.
> Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies.  I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war.  I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products.  I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.
> *


DUDE YOU WENT TOO FAR WITH THAT ONE.... :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

BLACK MAGIC TO DA FULLEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hi steve! :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 20 2009, 06:10 PM~13063275
> *hi steve! :wave:
> *


sup homie hows life treatin ya


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

im doin okay here, justwaiting on the order from BMH so i can finish the frame and then I might be installing a set up for one of our new members. other than that the family is good. how bout you?


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13052817
> *That was what I was thinking also.Ron is a cool dude, but man a lot of people in here ride on his dick.
> *


i dont think being thankfull for help on a how to ? or being aware that the man knows what the hell hes talking about is riding the mans dick. i seen the start of black magic hydralics from the beging and watched every step on how he built it to what it is today....and ron is the same guy sucsses hasnt gaven him a big head,hes just good at what he does,and thats why im prowd to call him a friend to this day and im sure hes treated others the same way thats why people respect him not ride his dick


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13063116
> *DUDE YOU WENT TOO FAR WITH THAT ONE.... :0
> *



:cheesy: :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Feb 20 2009, 09:30 PM~13064413
> *i dont think being thankfull for help on a how to ? or being aware that the man knows what the hell hes talking about is riding the mans dick. i seen the start of black magic hydralics from the beging and watched every step on how he built it to what it is today....and ron is the same guy sucsses hasnt gaven him a big head,hes just good at what he does,and thats why im prowd to call him a friend to this day and im sure hes treated others the same way thats why people respect him not ride his dick
> *


Well put brotha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 20 2009, 06:35 PM~13063455
> *im doin okay here, justwaiting on the order from BMH so i can finish the frame and then I might be installing a set up for one of our new members. other than that the family is good. how bout you?
> *


same as always trying to make a dollar or 2 haha





ps pauls a kannnt hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## festiva bangin (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13058120
> *STFU, if you can post it under your real name, you are a bitch to begin with.
> Who gives a rats ass about what is going on between two companies.  I will buy from either of them when I need something, you guys are trying to turn a simple thing into a gang war.  I will buy black magic still, and I will buy from Empire still, just because both are best at what they do.....and if they arent, I am still pleased with both of thier products.  I could care less if one caught the other in womens panties at a truckstop, selling dildos to underage truckers.
> *


haha my real name? dawg u act like im hidin. my names chase i work at n sane. u want my social and adress too?
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 21 2009, 05:35 PM~13066064
> *same as always trying to make a dollar or 2 haha
> ps pauls a kannnt hahaha :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

stevie :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie hows shit down under


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 21 2009, 06:00 PM~13066322
> *sup homie hows shit down under
> *


still plenty people crashing their cars :biggrin: .......... so i'm still busy  .....

how bout u?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Feb 21 2009, 12:21 AM~13066549
> *still plenty people crashing their cars :biggrin: .......... so i'm still busy  .....
> 
> how bout u?
> *


PAUL WHATS UP YOU FRUIT CAKE MAN YOU HAVENT CALLED IN AWHILE WHATS UP WITH YOU


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by festiva bangin_@Feb 20 2009, 11:58 PM~13066296
> *haha my real name? dawg u act like im hidin. my names chase i work at n sane. u want my social and adress too?
> :thumbsdown:
> *



sure, give me a social and birthdate.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by festiva bangin_@Feb 20 2009, 11:58 PM~13066296
> *haha my real name? dawg u act like im hidin. my names chase i work at n sane. u want my social and adress too?
> :thumbsdown:
> *




sssup chase


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2009, 12:36 PM~13060056
> *damn gilbert only a wow lol...you must have been tired or something..usually we get somethign out of ya lol...hows it goin in ur neck of the woods anyways
> *



Yup , Just seein the BM family slowly drift apart  
Been super super busy here in san antonio . Havent had time at all to work on our personal rides .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 21 2009, 12:20 PM~13068968
> *Yup , Just seein the BM family slowly drift apart
> Been super super busy here in san antonio . Havent had time at all to work on our personal rides .
> *


Talk about retarded ass statements- I think this one tops them all.. :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 12:35 PM~13069057
> *Talk about retarded ass statements- I think this one tops them all.. :uh:
> *


x2 :loco:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 21 2009, 01:20 PM~13068968
> *Yup , Just seein the BM family slowly drift apart
> Been super super busy here in san antonio . Havent had time at all to work on our personal rides .
> *



well i personally dont know their situation..but i can say there are people who get big heads and instead of doing this for the love of the cars and makin money, it becomes a JOB...just all about money...not sayin that may be the case in this situation..just in general....

and i havent had the money to work on mine lol...tryin to scrape it all up here in the next few months


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 20 2009, 10:18 PM~13065883
> *Well put brotha
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 20 2009, 02:27 PM~13061482
> *yeah but IPs don't always tell the truth cuz we have found that on our site if the two people are both using the same dialup serves like netscape or whoever that IPs are sometimes the same and we know there diff people... BUT Its funny how some have 4 posts and have so much to say about something and can't figer out how people know it's a BS screen name.. :biggrin:
> *


When you run forums, there's a lot you can see that others can't. Even your previous unedited posts, all PMs sent and saved, things you'd rather not have others see. 



Play with the mods now and then. I know you know.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 01:35 PM~13069057
> *Talk about retarded ass statements- I think this one tops them all.. :uh:
> *


Sounds like what happened to prohopper over the last 5 years. lol I dont know anybody running ph shit anymore.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13069996
> *Sounds like what happened to prohopper over the last 5 years. lol I dont know anybody running ph shit anymore.
> *



I run prohopper, I never had any problems, with the staff or the set up, I think the'r ok,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 21 2009, 03:59 PM~13070021
> *I run prohopper, I never had any problems, with the staff or the set up, I think the'r ok,
> *


I have have 6 prohopper setups, last setup was not so great. Quality went down, and after Eric left. That was it for me. Along with alot of other guys


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13069996
> *Sounds like what happened to prohopper over the last 5 years. lol I dont know anybody running ph shit anymore.
> *


sold it to arabs. whats new?


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 12:35 PM~13069057
> *Talk about retarded ass statements- I think this one tops them all.. :uh:
> *


X3
Blackmagic isn't going anywhere just gonna come out stronger and better


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Feb 22 2009, 06:42 AM~13074322
> *X3
> Blackmagic isn't going anywhere just gonna come out stronger and better
> *


now prohopper on the other hand. i went with black magic cuz pro hopper fcked up. took me three weeks to get a set of powerballs and heavy duty ball joints only because they failed to inform me they were out of powerballs. so for the inconvience they will send me accessories i didnt get shit. then when i called them to get a definite price and a few questions about their trailing arms its like he couldnt tell me more about the product then what was listed on the computer. so i decided to look on b.m.h .com and im waiting on a three pump kit from them now. personally, since i was little and had dreams of building a low rider i was screaming pro hopper this n pro hopper tha,t but comparing the line of products to black magic, pro hopper looked like the lil 2 dollar whore kicked to the curb. and u know how they say u get one chance to make a good first impression i gave pro hopper several n they fucked up. Black Magic all day everyday n u pro hopper sissys n here dat wanna hate or say otherwise, just go make a forum.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2009, 03:53 PM~13069996
> *Sounds like what happened to prohopper over the last 5 years. lol I dont know anybody running ph shit anymore.
> *



because nuttriding, and shit-talking is the main dictator in a companys lifespan apparently. I mean yeah, this is the ineternet and I'm all for being rude and smart-ass,but I respect businesses based there professionality,sadly in lowriding, no one else does,and the companies know it. 

As soon as a possible supplier uses the F word in a business/sale related matter, displays in-appropriate humor, shows anger or hate towards anyone, I'm done with them. I dont care who someone else is in there personal life,but acting like an idiot when your companies name is DIRECTLY attatched to every statement and action made is something that only seems to slide in lowriding (and minitrucking to be fair)

You dont contract work on your house from someone who says "dem otha mofuckas aint got shit on us, we dun did so much crank in tha past,we used to workin fast! we hav dat shit sparkley clean n ghetto proper iinamata of no timez at all! them ******* is gay an shit, phuck them squares! WE DA BEST"

but in lowriding you get someone talking about bustin heads with there setups, all you need is a dozen people to say the same thing for you, and youve got a start.


and im not talking just about the language used,just cuz you say

"I would like to take this oppertunity to inform the general public of the size of my penis. It has recently been brought to my attention that my penis is much larger than the penis of any other male of the human species. Just so there is no confusion, I have the biggest penis on Earth. Thank you."

instead of

"hey I got a bigger dick than you"

doesnt mean your professional.



I say Empire Customs has plans of doing bigger things than BM wanted them to be doing.


I'm not bashing the product of either company or trying to say someone is in the right or someone is in the wrong,but theres alot more to running a business than the word of mouth between the ghetto hoodlums using the product to make your sales. 

I dont have to search far to find that kind of mentality.

"Black Magic all day everyday n u pro hopper sissys n here dat wanna hate or say otherwise, just go make a forum" see what i mean, no one can simply state the facts, they have to think of some ghetto-classy way to get their point across.

"...and im waiting on a three pump kit from them now" <and hasnt even used the product before.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 22 2009, 09:44 AM~13075244
> *because nuttriding, and shit-talking is the main dictator in a companys lifespan apparently. I mean yeah, this is the ineternet and I'm all for being rude and smart-ass,but I respect businesses based there professionality,sadly in lowriding, no one else does,and the companies know it.
> 
> As soon as a possible supplier uses the F word in a business/sale related matter, displays in-appropriate humor, shows anger or hate towards anyone, I'm done with them. I dont care who someone else is in there personal life,but acting like an idiot when your companies name is DIRECTLY attatched to every statement and action made is something that only seems to slide in lowriding (and minitrucking to be fair)
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 22 2009, 12:44 PM~13075244
> *because nuttriding, and shit-talking is the main dictator in a companys lifespan apparently. I mean yeah, this is the ineternet and I'm all for being rude and smart-ass,but I respect businesses based there professionality,sadly in lowriding, no one else does,and the companies know it.
> 
> As soon as a possible supplier uses the F word in a business/sale related matter, displays in-appropriate humor, shows anger or hate towards anyone, I'm done with them. I dont care who someone else is in there personal life,but acting like an idiot when your companies name is DIRECTLY attatched to every statement and action made is something that only seems to slide in lowriding (and minitrucking to be fair)
> ...


first off homeboy about the whole ghetto and my use of language dats me and i am a consumer not a disrtubitor. and why b fuckin articulate on lay it low? r u some kind of fuckin english teacher? ur right i haven used black magic product but i soon will. and me doing all my research not based on wht ppl say up here but actually gettin the diminsions and the specificaions of their product , and comparing it to the other companies black magic takes it hands down. everyone is entitled to their own opinions. but before u sit here n judge sumone homie on how they feel and how shit is said, maybe this lifestyle isnt for you. cuz ur gonna run into alot of people with different personalities and educaton levels etc. and personally t is no such thing as being professional look at politics. these people represent our nation and u here scams and bullshit that occured to fuck with the american people


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 12:01 PM~13075321
> *first off homeboy about the whole ghetto and my use of language dats me and i am a consumer not a disrtubitor. and why b fuckin articulate on lay it low? r u some kind of fuckin english teacher? ur right i haven used black magic product but i soon will. and me doing all my research not based on wht ppl say up here but actually gettin the diminsions and the specificaions of their product , and comparing it to the other companies black magic takes it hands down. everyone is entitled to their own opinions. but before u sit here n judge sumone homie on how they feel and how shit is said, maybe this lifestyle isnt for you. cuz ur gonna run into alot of people with different personalities and educaton levels etc. and personally t is no such thing as being professional look at politics. these people represent our nation and u here scams and bullshit that occured to fuck with the american people
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 22 2009, 04:00 AM~13074260
> *sold it to arabs. whats new?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im not saying a word on the subject :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 11:42 AM~13075607
> *im not saying a word on the subject  :biggrin:
> *


you just did..you came in here and i quote " im not saying a word on the subject :biggrin:" LOL


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 22 2009, 02:00 AM~13074260
> *sold it to arabs. whats new?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:52 AM~13075684
> *you just did..you came in here and i quote " im not saying a word on the subject  :biggrin:"  LOL
> *


hahaha yeah you got me :biggrin: im pleading the 5th or summat like that


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2009, 02:53 PM~13069996
> *Sounds like what happened to prohopper over the last 5 years. lol I dont know anybody running ph shit anymore.
> *











hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 01:27 PM~13076426
> *hahaha yeah you got me  :biggrin: im pleading the 5th or summat like that
> *


well i had to get u sometime


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2009, 05:39 PM~13070173
> *I have have 6 prohopper setups, last setup was not so great. Quality went down, and after Eric left. That was it for me. Along with alot of other guys
> *


WHAT THE HELL!!! WHITE BOY ERIC DOES NOT WORK THERE ANYMORE. SHIT NO WONDER SHIT HAS BEEN GETTING FUCKED UP WITH PH


----------



## wutang (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 22 2009, 11:21 AM~13075906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:
> *


so its true? money funelled back to arabs????


----------

